

"The way Steve Jobs described the computer—as a bicycle for the mind" - BSeward
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/bicycles-for-the-mind/

======
Steko
Wow, read that first comment:

"As a mere customer who emailed Mr Jobs 6 times over the past 10 years … and
who received 3 replies and a phone call (really…) all I can say is the man ran
his company on making the products as good as they could possibly be at that
moment. WE should all just try that hard…"

------
phillco
Apple actually tried, unsuccessfully, to rename the Macintosh to 'Bicycle'
during development. [1]

[1]
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Bicycle.txt)

------
pyrotechnick
A good friend of mine is very fond of this quote and reminds me regularly of
this idea.

Thank-you for sharing.

